# ND Waterfowlers Wanted!



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The West Dakota Waterfowlers Chapter of Delta Waterfowl

*3rd Annual Fundraising Banquet and Auction *

*Friday, February 20th 2009* 

*Grand International in Minot*

*Social at 5:30 with Dinner at 7*

This event will feature Live and silent auctions, raffles, games and more!

And of course its another big event for the kids.

The first 100 kids through the door will receive a Free Waterfowlers Gear Package!
Including a blind bag, gun case, headlamp and duck call! (over $50 value!)

This event raises funds to support the many West Dakota Waterfowlers habitat and waterfowl related projects in our area.

For tickets or more info contact:

Erik Myre 721-2220
Steve Bogden 833-9497


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Question: Will there be dancing on tables?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> Question: Will there be dancing on tables?


I will dance on the table for you Mertz!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Is Envy still open? If so i think Bogden and i should check out the talent again. Ill probably make either way.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

I will be there!!!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Dang Mods, the honker music, dancing machine was removed....I cry fowl....fowl...I say....fowl!!!! I must say I really did not think it was creating that much havoc to remove it. I guess one has to be there to experience it.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Heck yes I will be there. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

4-Curl, Hustad, or anyone else from Bismarck going up for the Minot Delta banquet next week?

Should be a good time - lots of stuff to go around and in the end have a local impact.

Thanks Minot Delta for putting together a great event...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll be there! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:



> I'll be there! :beer:


Everyone expected that, let me guess Myre is going to be there too.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Question is... Will Mertz be there?? :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Question is... Will Mertz be there?? :wink:


Yes, he will be.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Question is... Will Mertz be there?? :wink:
> ...


Well then I am not going!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it here yet?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > dblkluk said:
> ...


Waffle.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a room reserved and a dinner ticket ready. Anyone else from Bismarck want to split a ride and the room let me know. See you on Friday night.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------

